# top 5 things that can make you go bankrupt



## MA_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

who knew?

top 5 things that can make you go bankrupt.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Mar 23, 2010)

Not too surprising, I have a friend she is 26 and got very sick with H1N1, -she barely survived. In the hospital for months and isn't even fully back to normal yet.

Now she has $75,000 of debt she was showing me the bills that keep arriving.

The only thing I could tell her was wait until you are finally well again/back to work and file for bankruptcy.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm going to chalk that article under the column: "DUH"

I know several people who have had to file for bankruptcy (for various reasons), and each of them came back and said it was the best thing they ever did financially. One went through several years of "credit counceling" only to find out that these councelors are just as bad as bankruptcy when it comes to credit. part of the bankruptcy process requires you to attend (and pass) credit and debt control classes to teach you how to avoid getting into the same problems.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 23, 2010)

I saw divorce in there, which I had expected. However, they forgot the most prominent reason for bankruptcy...

MARRIAGE


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 23, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I saw divorce in there, which I had expected. However, they forgot the most prominent reason for bankruptcy...
> MARRIAGE


:rotflmao:


----------



## TranspoVA (Mar 23, 2010)

Leave it to Harvard to generate a list that insightful and profound...who knew losing your job could make your run out of money?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 23, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> Leave it to Harvard to generate a list that insightful and profound...who knew losing your job could make your run out of money?



My favorite was the part where the earthquake destroys someone's house, and they get fired because they can't dress appropriately for work. I would love for them to cite how often a boss fires an employee after their house and clothes are destroyed by an earthquake, fire, flood, tornado, hurricane, or any other catastrophic natural disaster.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> Leave it to Harvard to generate a list that insightful and profound...


Wow, should I first tell my wife that works there or my sister-in-law that goes there your insights?

Nice job with the sweeping generalizations I might add.


----------



## TranspoVA (Mar 23, 2010)

Why thank you...I try to be equally stereotypical and sarcastic with everyone...but way to be ultra-defensive...and since now that I know I have a direct line to Harvard...yes I truly think you should repeat all of my ramblings on this forum to your wife and sister-in-law.


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 23, 2010)

VT...you HAVE to admit that most of this would be common sense, and really, the comments about losing your job causing you not to have income, or a catastrophic event causing you to lose your job because you can't dress properly. Can anyone give me this example?

I ALWAYS find it humorous when people that are supposed to be ultra intelligent comes up with an idea that a farmer with an eighth grade education could tell you about.

(The previous message was not intended to insult farmers, or the eighth grade)


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 23, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> I ALWAYS find it humorous when [SIZE=12pt]*people*[/SIZE] that are supposed to be ultra intelligent [SIZE=12pt]*comes up *[/SIZE]with an idea that a farmer with an eighth grade education could tell you about.
> (The previous message was not intended to insult farmers, or the eighth grade)


Can't quiiiiiite put my finger on it, but there's something about subject / verb agreement here that bothers me. Anyone have an 8th grader who can help me out?


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 23, 2010)

heyyyyyyyy.....


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought we only went after rppearso for that...


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 23, 2010)

My grammar hammer has been gathering dust lately. I had to grab the opportunity when it came.


----------



## mrt406 (Mar 23, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Can't quiiiiiite put my finger on it, but there's something about subject / verb agreement here that bothers me. Anyone have an 8th grader who can help me out?



I found out the other night, from Jeff Foxworthy, that apparently I'm not as smart as a 5th grader... 8th grader's must be freakin geniuses!!!!

Or I'm just not as smart as I thought I was...


----------



## ElCid03 (Mar 23, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> TranspoVA said:
> 
> 
> > Leave it to Harvard to generate a list that insightful and profound...
> ...


I thought you live in NYC. Cambridge is not exactly within commuting distance.


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 24, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> TranspoVA said:
> 
> 
> > Leave it to Harvard to generate a list that insightful and profound...who knew losing your job could make your run out of money?
> ...


My first day to work post-Katrina, I showed up in a t-shirt, swimtrunks, and flip-flops.

My boss was okay with it.

My Katrina preparedness included packing enough clothes for a three day stay in Destin. I really didn't think it would affect anything near my place. I was wrong. I had worn my remaining clothes (all t-shirts and shorts mind you) digging through the rubble. I didn't think to go to someone's place further inland to wash clothes until late that night. So, I showed up in what was clean.

I went to visit family in north MS the following weekend and purchased more appropriate clothes.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 24, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> My grammar hammer has been gathering dust lately. I had to grab the opportunity when it came.


Your grammar isn't THAT bad.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 25, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> VT...you HAVE to admit that most of this would be common sense, and really, the comments about losing your job causing you not to have income, or a catastrophic event causing you to lose your job because you can't dress properly. Can anyone give me this example?
> I ALWAYS find it humorous when people that are supposed to be ultra intelligent comes up with an idea that a farmer with an eighth grade education could tell you about.
> 
> (The previous message was not intended to insult farmers, or the eighth grade)


^^^ Now that was a good one.


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2010)

I didn't see "strippers" on that list?


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 26, 2010)

Supe said:


> I didn't see "strippers" on that list?


Gotta be #6.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 26, 2010)

Supe said:


> I didn't see "strippers" on that list?


or blow.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 26, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see "strippers" on that list?
> ...


I'd bet strippers fall somewhere under that "Divorce/Seperation" category.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2010)

But if you can identify a stripper by name as you walk in the door you may be on your way to being on the financial list


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2010)

And my wife's grandfather (91) is a farmer with an 8th grade education. Dude is one of the smartest people I know. Has been on this planet for almost a century and hasn't ever worked for anyone but himself. He used tofarm about 800 acres in middle Georgia, he still owns the land but due to age leases the land out. He still has about a 5 acre "garden" he tends to somehow.


----------



## Supe (Mar 29, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> But if you can identify a stripper by name as you walk in the door you may be on your way to being on the financial list



Dont' talk about Jasmine, Crystal, Amber, Syren, Misty, Bubbles, and D-Licious that way!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 29, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> And my wife's grandfather (91) is a farmer with an 8th grade education. Dude is one of the smartest people I know. Has been on this planet for almost a century and hasn't ever worked for anyone but himself. He used tofarm about 800 acres in middle Georgia, he still owns the land but due to age leases the land out. He still has about a 5 acre "garden" he tends to somehow.


That pretty much describes my uncle. He dropped out after the 8th grade because "I figured they taught me all I needed to know." He never worked for anybody else and was still going strong at age 76. He died last year in an accident on the farm his father bought in 1938.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 29, 2010)

So with the new healthcare bill, should we go ahead and add middle-class insurance premiums to the list?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 29, 2010)

Supe said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > But if you can identify a stripper by name as you walk in the door you may be on your way to being on the financial list
> ...


You forgot Starr.


----------



## Supe (Mar 29, 2010)

Starr and I had a falling out. It was dark in there, how was I to know the bills were counterfeit?!


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 29, 2010)

Supe said:


> Starr and I had a falling out. It was dark in there, how was I to know the bills were counterfeit?!


Because you printed them...


----------



## Supe (Mar 29, 2010)

Shhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 29, 2010)

oops, my bad.


----------



## csb (Mar 29, 2010)

Did someone say blow?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 29, 2010)

csb said:


> Did someone say blow?


Is that the call of the csb?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 30, 2010)

^^^ (keeping my mouth shut...)


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 30, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Starr and I had a falling out. It was dark in there, how was I to know the bills were counterfeit?!
> ...


Like Larry the Cable says, "Sure it's fake money, but them's fake tittys."


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2010)

at the nudie bar.. where you cant touch a breast but you can cave in a chest!


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2010)




----------

